# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  Mental health & Euthanasia **STRONG SU TRIGGERS***

## Paula

I posted this on my Facebook page earlier:

First can I say that this post is NOT for a discussion on euthanasia, I will not have that sort of discussion on Facebook - its too emotive, too dividing. What this post is, is to express how saddened I am that a young woman, with her whole life ahead of her, was unable to find the right treatment and the right doctor who could help her pain. Ive suffered with mental health illness almost all my life and know exactly what that pain was doing to her. Ive never known life without it on my shoulder, waiting for the optimum moment to send me into another crisis. Ive wanted to die (which is something Ive never said publicly before) and, at those moments, saw death as mercy. Ive been adamant that there was no way through for me. But, years ago, my psychiatrist told me that there is ALWAYS a way through. And hes been constantly proved right. Yes, Im never going to be completely free of this disease and my life is always going to be affected by it, but my life also has light and love and wonder - all things I would never have known if Id died. This lovely girl will never know what it is to spend your life with the love of your life, she will never know the joy of becoming a mother. That makes me unbearably sad ......

The troubled 29-year-old helped to die by Dutch doctors http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/stories-45117163

----------


## Suzi

I understand why it's sad and I think it's terribly sad, but I also think that it was a brave thing for her to choose and for the state to sanction. I wish that it was legal in this country...

----------


## OldMike

So terribly sad  :=(:

----------


## Strugglingmum

The sad thing is i can really relate to how this girl was feeling. I said to my nurse just today,   why do we think life is only worthwhile if we live a long time?. I used to be a nurse and worked for Marie Curie. We used to talk about people who managed a pain free peaceful death as being a good outcome.

----------


## Suzi

Wow, that was a tough job.... Vital and so worthwhile, but so emotionally tough. 

I agree about the pain free and peaceful death as a good outcome. When I lost my Dad the hospice were amazing and that's exactly what they were aiming for. I think that's what we'd all hope for too....

----------

Strugglingmum (10-08-18)

----------

